
“I want freedom of speech” hashtag started trending on Weibo in China - hardmaru
https://mobile.twitter.com/muyixiao/status/1225526482497343489
======
hardmaru
I think current generation of young Chinese people are not too different from
the millennial generation anywhere else. They demand more than material
wealth: access to information, freedom of expression, and ideas.

